# Who does yoga?



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2019)

I found this really cool chart for some basic yoga poses.  I started doing yoga some years ago, but never kept it up.  I've been wanting to get back to it, but I don't have time for a class right now, so I needed some kind of tutorial or chart or video to get me rolling again.  This looks like it will do!  Anyone else do yoga?


----------



## oldman (Mar 16, 2019)

My wife does it. I went to two classes with her and once here at home and gave it up. I like the stretching part, but otherwise, I couldn’t do some of the things that she was able to do. I think men and women are made differently and men can’t do all the things physically that a women can do and vice versa. 

What was really difficult for me to do was folding my legs across one another while sitting with my butt on the floor. It sounds easy enough, but at 6’4”, it’s not easy. Some of the other poses shown in your post are also difficult. I think my height is the problem.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m trying to talk the management at my Curves Gym to add Yoga, they do Zumba.

Looking at the poses, I’m sure I couldn’t do the camel pose, would be afraid to try with my back issues.

 corpse pose looks real easy, lol


Thanks, Ronni...took a screenshot and will try a few later...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2019)

Ronni, I keep telling myself I'm going to start but never do. Maybe I'll try some of yours. Thanks!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 16, 2019)

Avoid  the  Plough  pose  in  mixed  company.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2019)

I try and so yoga every morning and have been doing it for a long time now.
Ive got a thread about it here 

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35413-Yoga


----------



## Keesha (Mar 16, 2019)

I highly recommend Namaste Yoga by Kate Potter & Erica Blitz. It’s fabulous. The sets are 20 minutes each and there’s a different one to do each day


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2019)

I still tend to believe that women are more flexible than men. I stretch every time before I run, which is now down to 2-3 times per week, and yet, I still cannot do some of the yoga positions. 

My wife, OTOH, does those positions with ease. Of course, she also goes to a Zumba class once a week, which helps relieve her stress. I always have to ask her, “What stress do you have?” Then, I wait to hear the crickets chirp.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 17, 2019)

I do a Pilates class that uses some of these poses. 

I do practice that 'corpse pose', on a regular basis, at home.........


----------



## Keesha (Mar 18, 2019)

oldman said:


> I still tend to believe that women are more flexible than men. I stretch every time before I run, which is now down to 2-3 times per week, and yet, I still cannot do some of the yoga positions.
> .


Generally speaking they are. 


Keesha said:


> I highly recommend Namaste Yoga by Kate Potter & Erica Blitz. It’s fabulous. The sets are 20 minutes each and there’s a different one to do each day


You’re welcome. :grin:


----------



## Pecos (Sep 3, 2019)

At the urging of my wife, I started doing yoga about 20 years ago when I began to understand that I had no business doing pure strength workouts every other day. The first time counts as one the harder and more frustrating things I ever tried, but I stuck with and probably worked my way all the way up to a D+ or C-.  But a three day cycle worked for me: weights, cardio, and yoga and was a lot easier on my body. Nowadays, it is getting difficult again, particularly the balance poses.
My wife likes classes, but I do mine at home to classical music and a memorized routine. I don't want anyone else  around as my yoga gets pretty meditative.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> At the urging of my wife, I started doing yoga about 20 years ago when I began to understand that I had no business doing pure strength workouts every other day. The first time counts as one the harder and more frustrating things I ever tried, but I stuck with and probably worked my way all the way up to a D+ or C-.  But a three day cycle worked for me: weights, cardio, and yoga and was a lot easier on my body. Nowadays, it is getting difficult again, particularly the balance poses.
> My wife likes classes, but I do mine at home to classical music and a memorized routine. I don't want anyone else  around as my yoga gets pretty meditative.



Twenty years ago? Good for you; especially being a man. Generally speaking yoga is much harder to do for men than it is for women. It’s great that you stuck it out. I bet you’re glad you did. 

I wasn’t able to do my yoga everyday due to other circumstances in my life and I’ve really felt the change. Like yourself, I enjoy doing my yoga by myself and find it very soothing and meditative so missed doing it every morning. 

Lately I’ve been able to do it again and it feels great. 

Thanks for sharing your yoga practices.


----------



## chic (Sep 3, 2019)

I do Hatha yoga daily with some moves of my own thrown in to help with my specific health issues. Ronni, why don't you try watching youtube yoga videos for beginners? It would help you to get started.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

chic said:


> I do Hatha yoga daily with some moves of my own thrown in to help with my specific health issues. Ronni, why don't you try watching youtube yoga videos for beginners? It would help you to get started.



Completely agree. Yoga needs a smooth flowing energy. Video is the best way to practice. 
I think Ronni would really like yoga, especially since she’s an experienced dancer. 

Here are 15 free online yoga videos. Check out as many as you’d like until you find one you truly enjoy. 

https://www.yourtango.com/2018317900/15-best-free-yoga-videos-youtube-has-offer


----------



## norman (Sep 3, 2019)

I do Tai Chi... still working on yin and yang Philosophy.   Yoga would kill me.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 3, 2019)

norman said:


> I do Tai Chi... still working on yin and yang Philosophy.   Yoga would kill me.


Great idea Norman. Tai Chi is totally awesome. What a great form of exercise and spirituality. My mom used to do tai chi. She did it for many years. 

I’d think it would be more suitable for men in general than yoga. It’s more practical and there’s much less flexibility needed yet the balance practice still needs to be there. 

The yin yang  thing is ‘deep.’ 
I’ll leave that one. You can thank me later.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 4, 2019)

My wife does Tai Chi, yoga, line dancing and walking our two dogs. She enjoys yoga more but tells me that in practice they seem to have completely different advantages. I tried Tai Chi, but didn't enjoy it as much as yoga. In its own way, Tai Chi seemed every bit as challenging.


----------



## chic (Sep 4, 2019)

I do both Tai Chi and Yoga. Both are beneficial. Yoga can help joints repair themselves which is why I've begun to gravitate in that direction. And it really does work.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)

I tried yoga many years ago in a class and it was too hard for me.  I did like the meditation part at the end of the classes, though.


----------



## norman (Sep 6, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Great idea Norman. Tai Chi is totally awesome. What a great form of exercise and spirituality. My mom used to do tai chi. She did it for many years.
> 
> I’d think it would be more suitable for men in general than yoga. It’s more practical and there’s much less flexibility needed yet the balance practice still needs to be there.
> 
> ...


I started doing Tia Chi  after I came down with an illness known as ''Yong No Mo''.


----------



## rgp (Sep 9, 2019)

The way I see it is, if you're young & flexible enough to do yoga.........you don't need to do yoga.

I looked at the on-line classes / examples...there is no way I could do them now.  Back when i could, I never thought about doing it.


----------



## Trade (Sep 9, 2019)

Yoga is for girls. 

Real men pump iron.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 9, 2019)

I want to do yoga!

My insurance comes with a free Silver Sneakers membership, and my YMCA has a free yoga class. I've recently qualified, so I say I'm going to look into it. So far I haven't lol.

I just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else has the same type available.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 9, 2019)

Trade said:


> Yoga is for girls.
> 
> Real men pump iron.



LOL, well actually wise men do both, or like me try to do both.
To their detriment, humans generally tend to do what they are already good at, especially when it comes to exercise. I have had little success in talking a jogger into doing strength training, and weight trainer (especially power lifters) want nothing to do with any form of cardio, and neither one wants to try yoga. The net result is that the joggers often have the upper body strength of a nine year old girl, the pure lifters can't run around the block, and they will both need help tying their shoes when they get into their mid 80's. 
I am terrible at yoga, but I do it, and I only do the basic stuff as those exotic moves could put me in traction. My weight training is modest, but I do it anyway. My cardio is so-so at this stage of my life. I have given up jogging, and those tough women's aerobic tapes I recently ran across are off to the Salvation Army this week.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes! I do a yoga routine at least a couple times a week for balance and flexibility. 
Try not doing it for a while and then go back to it and you'll know it works.
I've done it for years, mainly the same routine.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I want to do yoga!
> 
> My insurance comes with a free Silver Sneakers membership, and my YMCA has a free yoga class. I've recently qualified, so I say I'm going to look into it. So far I haven't lol.
> 
> I just thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone else has the same type available.


That’s a great idea. CeeCee here has a Silver Sneakers membership and is enjoying it 
I say , go for it


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2019)

Trade said:


> Yoga is for girls.
> 
> Real men pump iron.


Real men do what they want regardless of social pressure.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2019)

I do yoga and T’ai Chi, and also meditate twice a day


----------



## Pecos (Feb 18, 2020)

Well I rained here all day, and since the aftereffects of my cancer treatments seem to be subsiding, I decided to do a full yoga routine. It has been a full year, and my ability to do the routine was pretty sorry. I will, of course, start doing it a couple of times a week, but it was every bit as hard as it was the first time over 20 years ago.

I expected that it would be hard, but wow. Aside from the loss of strength and flexibility, the balance movements were daunting.

Now I have to go downstairs, where my wife will be expecting a "report" of some sort.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Feb 22, 2020)

I do a few poses for a few minutes  just before bed. It helps with pain and tension in my neck and back so that I can go to sleep.
I mostly do #4 ( very slowly up-down one vertebrae at a time), 5, 7, 12 (12, I do this seated on the edge of a chair). Sometimes do 32,34,47.48,49.  
4,12, 34, 48, 49  do the most good for me.

I also do a couple Ti Chi moves that rhythmically ripples/wave like action (do it standing or seated on the edge of a chair) up-down the spine. Also do moves that put the L5 back in place, stretches for my neck and hips.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I found this really cool chart for some basic yoga poses.  I started doing yoga some years ago, but never kept it up.  I've been wanting to get back to it, but I don't have time for a class right now, so I needed some kind of tutorial or chart or video to get me rolling again.  This looks like it will do!  Anyone else do yoga?
> 
> View attachment 63370


Thank you.  I need to be more flexible!  Some of those I can't do but most I can.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 24, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I found this really cool chart for some basic yoga poses.  I started doing yoga some years ago, but never kept it up.  I've been wanting to get back to it, but I don't have time for a class right now, so I needed some kind of tutorial or chart or video to get me rolling again.  This looks like it will do!  Anyone else do yoga?
> 
> View attachment 63370


I used to do a lot of those when young, I didn't even know I was doing yoga.  I could never do any of the Lotus.

The Wall pose #11 and the Bridge pose #12 are GREAT for slimming the belly, even better than sit-ups or crunches.  I also did the Cat Stretch but it's not on your chart


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

I've done Vinyasa core yoga before but, not much other yoga. Core yoga is hard but, great for stress.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

Best Vinyasa instruction


----------

